# Celestial Pearl Danio and Emerald Dwarf Rasbora Hybrids?



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't see how.


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

Danio margaritatus and Danio erythromicron hail from areas that are close, but not the same locations. There has been speculation and some evidence that suggested they could hybridize (check out their info section on seriously fish) and keeping them together with the intent of breeding should be avoided.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Hm interesting. Seems like the experts can't get rasboras and danios in the right categories considering they labeled Celestial Pearl Danio, galaxy rasboras at first too. Wonder what a cross breed would look like.
I currently have CPDs and boraras maculatas in the same tank. I hope this is not the case here as well.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

mnemenoi said:


> Danio margaritatus and Danio erythromicron hail from areas that are close, but not the same locations. There has been speculation and some evidence that suggested they could hybridize (check out their info section on seriously fish) and keeping them together with the intent of breeding should be avoided.


definitely not my intent for them to breed, but I do think the offspring would be interesting. They seem to intermingle and swim together regularly in the tank and are very peaceful with each other.


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

Originally the CPD were put in their own genus Celestichthys due to coloration differences between the two (was actually originally listed as Microrasbora, but it was done away with as it was simply a nameholder awaiting further study and reclassification) and later reclassified with the Emerald dwarf Rasbora into the Danio genus. The Danios, Devarios, Rasbora, and most of the Barbs have all needed some distinct study for some time and will likely go through quite a few more shifts as relationship and evolutionary attachments become more well known. The Danio and Devarios site has some good info as well as Seriously Fish for a far better breakdown of the genus and clades that are currently accepted


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes, they will. My girlfriend went to the Tampa auction and they had some emerald dwarfs and CPDs. Told her not to put them in the same tank because they will interbreed. They are a supplier of both on the net


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

how did the offspring look?


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I am not sure, she went to the auction and not me. we had just talked about the Emerald rasbora before she left, and surprise there were these fish there 2 bags. I know she spoke to the breeder but I am not sure what was exactly said. Although when she called me, we spoke and the breeder told her not to put them together because they would hybridize. So, she had them in separate tanks at her house.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

ok thanks for the input. I have both groups in a 10 gallon right now, already loving these little guys. I don't plan to resell or anything of that nature, so if they hybridize....no big deal in my book.


----------



## Jessakita (Nov 19, 2021)

Veritas said:


> ok thanks for the input. I have both groups in a 10 gallon right now, already loving these little guys. I don't plan to resell or anything of that nature, so if they hybridize....no big deal in my book.


Hey, its been a few years since this thread. Did they ever end up breeding? I have a school of dwarf emeralds in my 20 gallon, started with 2 and bred them and now have 4 juveniles. I got a CPD when I worked at PetCo (we got in a shipment and there was only 1 not DOA and I was supposed to euthanize it so it didnt spread disease to the other fish but I took pity and took it home, so I only have 1). I put it in my 20 gallon with the dwarf emeralds, I was wondering what their offspring would look like if they did interbreed (although it's not my intention and I can move the CPD to the 40 gallon if I'm really worried about it, but he'd have no one to school with)


----------

